

Ask HN: which angel programs are worthwhile besides YC and Techstars NYC? - SoftwarePatent


======
djsamson
DreamIt Ventures already closed its NYC applications. I saw that Dreamit takes
applications from hackers and business entrepreneurs and team them up. I'm not
confident enough in my programming yet but I feel like I'm qualified for the
business end, are there other programs like this where they create teams?

~~~
kerryrupp
While DreamIt's summer NYC program is now closed (we've chosen our 15
companies), we will be opening up applications for our fall Philly program on
May 9th and will be accepting applications for companies, hackers and
strategists for that session as well. Full schedule for the Philadelphia
program is here: <http://www.dreamitventures.com/about/Schedules.php>

------
jasonlbaptiste
If you're interested in applying to TechStars NYC email me: j@onswipe.com .
Happy to answer questions.

------
aaronmarks
DreamIt Ventures started in Philly and is launching in NYC this Summer. They
take applicants for both startups as well as hackers interested in being
matched up with a startup (Somewhat like being a Techstars "Hackstar")

------
neworbit
I hear good things about Techstars Boulder and not much enthusiasm for their
other franchises

~~~
tmarkiewicz
I'm a founder of a TechStars Boulder company from last summer and would be
happy to answer any questions. In a nutshell, it was a great program and I'd
do it again without hesitation.

------
Jarred
How's Venture.io? I almost applied to them but decided that Y-Combinator would
be better.

------
ffumarola
What about NYC seedstart, alphalabs, or betaspring? The latter two are part of
the tech stars network, so I am curious what people think.

~~~
seliopou
My team was in last year's Betaspring class. We had a blast, worked our asses
off, and our company's doing well post-accelerator, thanks in no small part to
the Betaspring partners, the mentors, and the other teams that went through
the program with us. I recommend it highly.

Also, Providence doesn't suck like other cities. Just sayin'.

------
JoeCortopassi
Is their anything in southern california?

------
bradgillespie
TechStars Seattle, TechStars Boston, TechStars Boulder ;) Seedcamp is
fantastic as well

------
riskish
angelpad I hear is great.

------
triviatise
capital factory in Austin

